# Striking Snake



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This is the newest animated creature addition to my graveyard. I think he'll provide a few TOT's with a scare this year.
I used a 3/4 bore, 16 inch throw cylinder and the prop was run with one of my Picaxe controllers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe you are correct about that scare thing

You got some good distance on the strike of that snake.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool prop! I bet you get more 'Mama's' screaming than the little kids that are trick or treating, ha ha. It's amazing how many grown women are scared of snakes...and more so if it is huge and coming right at them like your snake. That guy is HUGE!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That kicks butt!!! I like how you staged it with the skeleton and the coffin, they won't be expecting it to strike1


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. I know it would make me jump!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That will get some folks jumping. I like that you don't have the typical pneumatic sound with the snake. Nice job.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice....!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I want to see the video in November... LOL great job.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You always make cool stuff. I love that you used the PicAxe. Very well done!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I never got that far with mine, nice job!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

My son is gonna want me to build this!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is too cool!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments. It was a fun project and I'm looking forward to seeing the reactions come Halloween.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

where is the love it button! I was finally able to see the video. I may borrow this one from you.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great prop Halstaff! I love the concept and execution. That will be fun to operate. Good stuff...thanks for sharing the how-to!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love that!!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

When i saw that i cringed n said "i dont like that at all :-/", but thats only becuz i hate snakes n it wudda scared the hell outta me. Awesome job! Lol


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG that would scare the crap out of me. Awesome.


----------

